# Ed Freeman Died last Wednesday



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2009)

Ed Freeman

You're an 19 year old kid. You're critically wounded, and dying in the jungle in the Ia Drang Valley , 11-14-1965, LZ X-ray, Vietnam . Your infantry unit is outnumbered 8 - 1, and the enemy fire is so intense, from 100 or 200 yards away, that your own Infantry Commander has ordered the MediVac helicopters to stop coming in.

You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns, and you know you're not getting out. Your family is 1/2 way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.. 
Then, over the machine gun noise, you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter, and you look up to see an un-armed Huey, but it doesn't seem real, because no Medi-Vac markings are on it. 
Ed Freeman is coming for you. He's not Medi-Vac, so it's not his job, but he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire, after the Medi-Vacs were ordered not to come. 
He's coming anyway. 
And he drops it in, and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 2 or 3 of you on board. 
Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire, to the Doctors and Nurses. 
And, he kept coming back.... 13 more times..... And took about 30 of you and your buddies out, who would never have gotten out. 
Medal of Honor Recipient, Ed Freeman,died last Wednesday at the age of 80, in Boise , ID ......May God rest his soul.....

I bet you didn't hear about this hero's

passing, but we sure were told a whole

bunch about some Hip-Hop Coward

beating the crap out of his "girlfriend"

Medal of Honor Winner

Ed Freeman!

Shame on the American Media!!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Ed Freeman
> 
> You're an 19 year old kid. You're critically wounded, and dying in the jungle in the Ia Drang Valley , 11-14-1965, LZ X-ray, Vietnam . Your infantry unit is outnumbered 8 - 1, and the enemy fire is so intense, from 100 or 200 yards away, that your own Infantry Commander has ordered the MediVac helicopters to stop coming in.
> 
> ...




A salute to this gentleman!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 13, 2009)

A salute to Mr. Freeman. Funny how I never heard of this from the news.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2009)

I did get an e-mail about that last week and thought someone had already posted about it.

Here's to another hero gone west.



Rest well, you've earned it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2009)

rest in peace Mr Freeman


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2009)

There were a couple posts on Ed Freeman, one is here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/il-2-sturmovik-pilot-s-lounge/silent-hero-17615.html

He was an awesome man, there just isn't many more like him left, I'm afraid.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought there was another one but there is no harm in having two


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 14, 2009)

TO


----------



## drgondog (Apr 14, 2009)

He had the balls of an elephant - lotta guys are glad he did. RIP soldier


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Ed Freeman, Medal of Honour.


----------



## sgtboomer (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't get me wrong by my reply here, Ed Freeman is a great American. My response is due to the fact that the "hip hop coward" events happened in February 2009 and Ed Freeman died in August of 2008. Unless they waited a really long time to bury Mr. Freeman I imagine that is why you did not hear anything about it recently.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 15, 2009)

Rest in peace, Mr. Freeman. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just saw this thread!  R.I.P Mr Freeman.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2009)

Charles


----------

